# lights



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

just wondering, what switch's lights up on the 06's? my window switch's don't light up. everything else does-t/c, locks, and steering wheel. so did my window switch light blow out? :confused


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

I have a 05,, T.C light works,,


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

...now you got me wonderin'... I haven't seen my car for a month now... (body shop)


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

Everything in my car lights up except the t.c. most of the time. In the 2500 miles I've had my car, I've maybe seen the t.c. light come on like 2 times, but as soon as I press it (cause I always turn it off) it turns off and never comes on again. I've got an 06 by the way.


----------



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

I'll check mine tonight and let you know.


----------



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

ok, i just came home and played with my lights, they all work, I turned the t/c on and off lots of times and the lights never even dimmed, it just lit green. and Mine is an O6 M6.


----------

